# Muslim thread



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Years ago it was suggested that, "An apple a day keeps the doctor away."
But since all the doctors are now Muslim, I've found
that a bacon sandwich works great!

Muslims have gone on the rampage in Bradford, killing anyone who's English.
Police fear the death toll could be as high as 8 or 9.

Two Muslims have crashed a speedboat into the Thames barrier in London .
Police think it might be the start of Ram-a-dam.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL. I'll be using them


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Christ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Oldsy (May 27, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG :lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)

:lol:


----------

